# Can't install cmake !



## bryn1u (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey, 

I have a issue:


```
[root@Oksymoron /usr/ports/devel/cmake]# cd /usr/ports/devel/cmake
[root@Oksymoron /usr/ports/devel/cmake]# make install clean
===>  Staging for cmake-2.8.12.1_4
===>   cmake-2.8.12.1_4 depends on file: /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/CMake.cmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/CMake.cmake in /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
===>  Staging for cmake-modules-2.8.12.1_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules/work/stage/usr/local/share/cmake/Modules
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules/work/stage/usr/local/share/cmake/Templates
cd /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules/work/cmake-2.8.12.1/Modules && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $1 >/dev/null  2>&1) &&  /usr/sbin/chown -Rh root:wheel $1 &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type d -exec chmod 755 $1/{} \; &&  /usr/bin/find -d $0 $2 -type f -exec chmod 444 $1/{} \;' -- \* /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules/work/stage/usr/local/share/cmake/Modules
*** Error code 127

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
[root@Oksymoron /usr/ports/devel/cmake]#
```

Someone can help me ? What's wrong ?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you build devel/cmake-modules independently?


----------



## bryn1u (Mar 24, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Can you build devel/cmake-modules independently?



I tried, and i can't.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 24, 2014)

Please provide the output of `uname -a` so we can see the FreeBSD version and platform. Also, anything funky in your /etc/make.conf?


----------

